

Twitter: Introducing mobile app promotion - qingu
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/introducing-mobile-app-promotion

======
qingu
It would be interesting to know what other ways to drive App downloads people
are using. Obviously ASO is important, but what Ad services do you use and
what is your experience with those?

